# Topics > Data processing, data science, big data >  Trifacta Wrangler, Trifacta, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Trifacta

trifacta.com/resource-library/introducing-trifacta-wrangler

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Trifacta Wrangler
October 18, 2015




> Trifacta Wrangler enables analysts of all skill levels to work with complex, diverse data within a desktop application at no cost. Now, anyone who works with data, whether in Excel or visualization tools, like Tableau, can have an intuitive data wrangling experience and more efficiently explore and prepare data for analysis. Users only need a Mac or Windows computer and Internet connection to download, install and deploy Trifacta Wrangler on their desktops.

----------

